# 'I shop at Waitrose because...



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rose--I-dont-like-surrounded-poor-people.html



:


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 20, 2012)

lol - maybe that's why we don't have any remotely near us here in the poor north east (not enough posh folk)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> lol - maybe that's why we don't have any remotely near us here in the poor north east (not enough posh folk)



I used to buy my Burgen in Waitrose, but they've just opened up a huge Sainsbury's which is much closer so I have shown no loyalty at all!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have loyalty to any one supermarket either - I like a bit of variety!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 20, 2012)

Even offering free loan of cycle trailers from Waitrose Trumpington doesn't make me go there - other cheaper supermarkets are nearer, and I can always fit everything in rucksack, plus panniers or rear rack if needed.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2012)

I use a shop from convinience, if I have to work too hard to get there (eg, I need to take more than one bus) I don't want to know. I want to getthe shopping done and home and still have some of my Saturday left for other things. That's why I do my shopping on line...


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 21, 2012)

*I used to shop in waitrose when i first moved in with my then partner.... 2 bags off shopping was liek ?30 when i could go to iceland or tecos and it would have been ?10/?15  but being young then i wanted to be a bit better class lol  .. did not work though my common side was there and fought out so im back to the likes off asda, tesco, ice land, farmfoods lol  *


----------



## Monica (Sep 21, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> lol - maybe that's why we don't have any remotely near us here in the poor north east (not enough posh folk)



LOL, I don't know how far up north east you are, but we have a Waitrose here. The only one for miles as far as I know. And yes it's near a posh area. It's too far for us to go to for a weekly shop, BUT we do buy packet Cheese Fondue for winter there. Funnily enough, there's an Iceland next door and just across the road there's also a LIDL


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2012)

Hehe I can't stand waitrose they tried one in county Durham near where my father liives but it closed down pretty quick the locals said it was to pricey


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 21, 2012)

Monica said:


> LOL, I don't know how far up north east you are, but we have a Waitrose here. The only one for miles as far as I know. And yes it's near a posh area. It's too far for us to go to for a weekly shop, BUT we do buy packet Cheese Fondue for winter there. Funnily enough, there's an Iceland next door and just across the road there's also a LIDL



In a place called Yarm, nearest Waitrose store is Harrogate 45 miles away (I don't think so! )


----------



## AJLang (Sep 21, 2012)

Waitrose is only ten minutes from my house and it was our greatest indulgence.....but not now that I've got watch the pennies


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2012)

Well my daughter is but a van driver.  But being as they are Ocado vans and she gets about 20% discount on her own online shop at Waitrose, she shops at Waitrose with delivery times that fit round her shifts!  LOL

For odd things and certain products, she still nips in tesco or Morrisons or Lidl same as she did anyway.

Waitrose meat is very reliable.  (so is everything else but this one really stands out) You do pay more - but you don't get anywhere near the shrinkage/loss of water content that you do with cheaper supermarkets meats.  Honestly.  I shopped there for 25-ish years as they were the only supermarket in Kidderminster when I moved there.

Daughter is a chef apart from a mother with 3 children and a job - and she agrees.  You get what you pay for with fresh stuff, and of course in view of the discount she may as well buy tinned etc stuff there too.  Without the discount?  She wouldn't buy the other stuff but I think she'd stick with the meat.  You can buy less weight of it for the same results plus you don't have to chuck a proportion of it cos of gristle or toughness.

(Personally we got rid of the peacocks on our terrace after one garden party when one of them shat straight on Lady Windermere's fan .....)


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 21, 2012)

Put the papaya down Orlando  (although must confess I am partial to papaya myself)


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2012)

one of my ex managers was upset his son went to work in Witrose because he was a common shop boy. The managers wif was delighted because se was able to tak advantage of the discount the son got.

From personal choice I prefer Sainsburys, but we are all different and what works for me wont for another. I get min delivered too. There is no way I am taking a very active 8 year old shopping, he runs faster than me.


----------



## newbs (Sep 21, 2012)

Personally, I've never been in a Waitrose but there is one opening up just 10 minutes walk from my house in the New Year so I'll have to let you know after that.   I tend to alternate between Tesco and Sainsburys because they are both near me.


----------



## Monica (Sep 21, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> In a place called Yarm, nearest Waitrose store is Harrogate 45 miles away (I don't think so! )



LOL, that is a bit too far!! Ours is about 15 min drive away (30 atm due to roadworks)

So you live about 2 hours' drive from us


----------



## Mark T (Sep 21, 2012)

My mother in-law shops at waitrose and it's very difficult from me not to do a "emperors clothes" routine every time she mentions it.

I usually point out that my father used to work for Unigate and it was the same milk going in all the shops, just different labels.


----------



## HelenM (Sep 21, 2012)

..because  my John Lewis card is the one  UK credit card  I've kept;relatively   low interest rate and a reasonably ethical company. It enables us to keep a UK credit reference if we ever come back. I buy the  food shopping for Christmas at my parents house  from Waitrose and pay it off over the rest of the year. (And yes, when I was working I shopped in Waitrose every week, it was close , good quality and we had the money, convenience and time were important)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 22, 2012)

Good article   I go to in the 1 newcastle & get my dinner regular. Lots to choose from


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 23, 2012)

We have the choice of Tesco, Tesco, Tesco, Tesco, Tesco or Tesco.  Yes, honestly.  We have one pokey 'Superstore' - no clothes or home & wares, just food, one 'Metro' and 4 'Expresses' all within about 2 miles of each other!  No competition whatsoever - well not yet.  Sainsbury superstore being built, due to open next summer.  2 small Co-ops on estates, but next nearest supermarket would be a Sainsburys about 8-10 miles away, nearest Waitrose about 11 miles apparently - didn't know that existed, just found out online!

Only ever shopped in one on holiday in Ringwood as that used to be the only supermarket we could find in that area.  It was often cheaper to go to a small corner shop for basics though, so only went there for fresh food.


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 23, 2012)

I shop around for bargains and use all the major supermarkets as well as high street shops.  I still use a local butcher and fishmonger.

I plan my shopping like a military campaign, go online to see what is on offer at all of them and shop accordingly, working out the best route to take.   I am lucky that they are all at my disposal in the area that I live in and now that I am retired I have the time.


----------



## StephenM (Sep 24, 2012)

My nearest supermarkets are a Waitrose and a medium sized Tesco. I tend to use the Waitrose because of the better quality/choice and customer service. They are not really much dearer. Since the start of the recession they have introduced their ?Essentials? range and price matching. Further afield we have a few Tesco Metros, two Sainsburys and a Tesco superstore. The Metros always have parking problems and I have only used each a few times. The Tesco superstore is vast but if you only need food too much as they seem to split some of your basics to either end of the store necessitating walking through electrical goods, clothes, etc. It seems to add 30 minutes to the shop and I prefer walking in the fresh air!


----------

